# Introducing 2 new chicks but need new coop



## onehen (Aug 21, 2016)

I currently have a one year old hen and rooster that have been sharing a small 2 nesting box coop and fenced pen. My 2 new chicks will need to be moved outside in the next 3 weeks. The current coop isn't big enough for 4. Would it be ok to get a second small coop with at least 3 nesting boxes and let the new hens and 1 yr old sleep together and have the roo sleep in the old one? Or is it recommended to get rid of the old coop entirely and start everyone fresh with a bigger one? Recommendations?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Why do you need the roo to be separate? 

I would get the bigger coop but keep the smaller one for emergencies. Like more chickens that almost everyone ends up getting.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Or a place to keep sick or new chickens.I have a coop and a nursery/infirmary/quarantine pen.


----------

